# Wallace bandsaw



## justallan (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about Wallace bandsaws? I found this one for $200 only about 70 miles from the house. It's a 16", runs on 110 and supposedly weighs a ton. For that money you can't really go wrong, can you?
Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2014)

If it runs in is worth more then $200- will he take $150. You can find out more about it on the vintage machinery site. Heavy and solid. If it is original motor it probably will work on 220.


----------



## justallan (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Mike. The other picture showed the motor and I sure guess it's the original, lol.
My younger brother lives in that town, so I'll send him to take a look and find out all the specifics.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2014)

If you go to seattle craigslist- band saw there are a couple for sale there- spendy. I think they are very solid machine.


----------



## justallan (Sep 7, 2014)

Everything is spendy in Seattle. Aren't they about to raise the minimum wage to $15 an hour?
After looking a bit I think it's a pretty good deal, I'll send the brother to see.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2014)

That's a cast iron beauty, a little love and she will serve you well. Worth the asking price all day long, even if the motor doesn't run. That saw won't move around when you are using it. Very cool.


----------



## justallan (Sep 9, 2014)

I've talked to the man and my younger brother is going to go take a look tomorrow after work.


----------



## justallan (Sep 9, 2014)

Okay, I couldn't stand it and had to run up and see it. It WAS kind of raining this morning (or at least a heavy drizzle), so I couldn't farm or fence. I go to the post office, come out the starter in the truck had bit the dust, CRAP! Put in a new starter in a good drizzle. Drive 70 miles and the truck starts over heating, DAD-GUMMIT! My brother comes and gets me and we take his car and go look at the bandsaw. Everything turned and the motor works fine plus it has about a dozen extra blades. That ole boy didn't need the money, he just needed the space. He wouldn't budge on the price, so I gave him his $200 for it. Heck of a nice guy though and has more woodworking machines, HHMMMM!
We go back and put a new thermostat in the truck and then go retrieve the bandsaw. I drove home, got it unloaded, checked for anything major wrong and cut some wood with the half rusted blade that was on it.
A great ending to a crappy start.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Sep 9, 2014)

Awesome, Allan! You're gonna like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2014)

VERY cool old saw!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2014)

Old iron is awesome. Nice saw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like a nice old arn find! My only old iron is a WWII era Walker Turner WT900 drill press in perfect working order. Battleship grey paint...I may have to get a pic of it and post for an 'old arn' thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 10, 2014)

Last year I made a rocking horse/airplane for toys for tots and all I had was a hand-me-down bandsaw that, although was better than nothing, just wasn't up to par in my mind.
I've had folks that want them and now I can make them a lot easier. The little bandsaw shall be passed on to another beginner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2014)

TimR said:


> Looks like a nice old arn find! My only old iron is a WWII era Walker Turner WT900 drill press in perfect working order. Battleship grey paint...I may have to get a pic of it and post for an 'old arn' thread.


we have a show us your old iron thread, post that drill press for all to see. I'd like to see it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2014)

Allan, A little elbow grease and she will serve you well. clean up that table and wax it up. Cool find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 10, 2014)

Allan that's a cool rocking plane. I'm really impressed - you're a get-it-done kind of guy it is quite apparent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 10, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> we have a show us your old iron thread, post that drill press for all to see. I'd like to see it.


Well shoot, I looked for the thread but couldn't find it... I don't want to further hijack this thread. I'll post it though and if we find the old iron thread, feed me to the dogs and move the thread!


----------

